# Schistura mahnerti- Sand loach



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got 3 of these guys at one of my LFS. I hope they will eat my small snails but leave my large ones alone. They only get 3 inches. I'm not sure about their disposition. I think I may have made a mistake as they might be a little too territorial. We'll see. May have to get my fish trap back out!!


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

Rather cute little guys.

Here is a link about them fyi http://www.loaches.com/species-index/schistura-mahnerti


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks, KnaveTo. That's were I found out that they are a little fiesty! And also where I identified them.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If they don't work out, let me know. I could use some snail-eaters and I'm not much worried about territory issues. My rainbowfish would probably enjoy the pursuit! :axe: (heeheehee)

-Dave


----------



## armyoffoo (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a few of these, or similar species. They are great little fish, love playing in the current. Only aggressive towards each other from what I have seen; and that is only chasing each other away. They have no problem sharing their little pits with my khuli loaches.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Dave - I'll keep that in mind.

Armyoffoo - Sooo glad to hear that! I was worried about my Khuli loaches!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Tex and armyoffoo, do your Khuli's eat snails also? I have considered getting some, but only if they will eat some of my many baby ramshorns and trumpets.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> Hey Tex and armyoffoo, do your Khuli's eat snails also? I have considered getting some, but only if they will eat some of my many baby ramshorns and trumpets.


I've not heard of Khuli loaches eating snails. They are pretty small.


----------



## armyoffoo (Dec 28, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> Hey Tex and armyoffoo, do your Khuli's eat snails also? I have considered getting some, but only if they will eat some of my many baby ramshorns and trumpets.


I drop in pond snails from my 29 gallon and they go nuts for them, between the khulis, these guys, and my sids, it's definitely a free for all once they hit the water. Not sure about ramshorns but if they catch any MTS they eat those too.

TexGal, I took a closer look at mine and they are the same sp. as yours. Here is a site with good info on them. http://www.loaches.com/species-index/schistura-mahnerti


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

I have a couple of these little guys. Very quarrelsome but doesn't bother other tankmates. So far the fights seem to be bluff as I don't see any injuries. They've wiped out my ramshorn and pea snails and harassed the MTS so much that they hide in the gravel all the time.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

hoplo said:


> I have a couple of these little guys. Very quarrelsome but doesn't bother other tankmates. So far the fights seem to be bluff as I don't see any injuries. They've wiped out my ramshorn and pea snails and harassed the MTS so much that they hide in the gravel all the time.


WhooHoo! :whoo: Just what I want!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hate to dredge up an old thread but *thought I'd give a warning*. I just got some huge Suwalesi snail about 1.5"-1.75". These are much bigger than MTS but have the same body shape. Since my little red-tailed loaches have left my briggs and nerite snails alone I thought these would also be safe. NO WAY.

The first night when the loaches came out they seemed to stay near the snails. I kept a watch just in case I needed to preform a rescue. They didn't bother them. The next night they must have gotten them. I awoke the 2nd day to 2 empty shells. I guess the Suwalesi snail just don't have predators like these so did not know to hide*. Anyway... these will eat large Suwalesi snails. Be warned!*


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss, that's terrible! :scared:

Those loaches really mean business.


----------

